# Turkey area suggestions?



## Fear the rack (May 15, 2016)

I am new-ish to turkey hunting. I went last year 5 times and saw nothing. I've gone out twice this year so far, and I've heard/seen nothing. I was wondering if anybody knows a few spots on where to go, as I'm completely lost. I usually go to a place near deer creek where people have recommended, but I just can't seem to find any.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=e3e82054bb40436d95bba1ecabc65fe7&extent=-118.476,36.0947,-103.2487,42.4664


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/v...fe7&extent=-118.476,36.0947,-103.2487,42.4664


That's really cool. Do ya have one of those maps for ptarmigan? Morel Mushrooms?

Wild asparagus?

nevermind


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck there, Rear the rack, and welcome to the Forum.

We have a lot of successful turkey hunters here.

.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots of turkeys around the best friends' animal sanctuary near Kanab. Just stay outside their boundaries and see if you can call one in....

...also, lots of turkeys near Hanksville. They get hunted a bit. But driving down there through Capitol Reef you should have a great chance of seeing some!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> That's really cool. Do ya have one of those maps for ptarmigan? Morel Mushrooms?
> 
> Wild asparagus?
> 
> nevermind


How I would love to find me some mushrooms!


----------



## Fear the rack (May 15, 2016)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the help!


----------

